# Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen



## Tooker (19. November 2011)

*Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*

Hallo,
heute ist mein neuer Router, die bereits oben erwähnte FritzBox 3270, angekommen.
Diese soll nun statt meiner Alice IAD, die Internetverbindung aufbauen. Und genau da ist der Haken.
Das man die Alice Box für die Nutzng des Telefons benutzen muss und nicht ersetzen kann ist mir klar. Also habe ich die FritzBox an der IAD angeschlossen.
Die im Anhang zu sehende Konfiguration habe ich momentan eingestellt und sollte meiner Meinung nach eigentlich funktionieren.
Habe natürlich trotzdem schon andere Konfiguration auf der Seite eingestellt was aber trotzdem alles nicht geklappt hat.
Angeschlossen sind die Geräte wie folgt: Telefon Anschluss -> DSL Anschluss der Alice IAD -> Telefon, LAN 1 zu LAN 1 der FritzBox
Habe auch schon versucht nur die FritzBox am Telefonanschluss mit und ohne Splitter anzuschließen.
Egal was ich mache ich bekomme einfach kein Internet über die FritzBox.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Dexter74 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*

du hast einen VoIP Anschluss, dafür braucht glaube einer FB aus der 7000er Reihe, also 7270 oder 7330


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. November 2011)

*AW: Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*

Wenn ich mir deinen screenshot so anschaue,mußt du eigentlich nur den punkt bei "Vorhandene Internetverbindung im Netzwerk mitbenutzen(IP-Client)" setzen.Dann wirst du sicherlich noch das standardgateway und den dns-server eintragen müssen und dann sollte es funzen.Allerdings wird dann mit sicherheit die fritzbox im selben ip-bereich liegen müssen,wie die iad.(also wenn iad=192.168.1.1 dann fritzbox=192.168.1.x)
Einfacher ist es aber,wenn du es so lässt wie im screen,dafür aber mal in die konfiguration deiner iad gehst.(die fritzbox dazu aus dem netzwerk vor allem entfernen) Dann suchst du in der config nach "pppoe-passthrough" und setzt da einen hacken (sollte irgendwo bei den inet-einstellungen sein) Danach kannst du die fritzbox,wie du bereits beschrieben hast,wieder ins netzwerk integrieren und es sollte funzen.
Allerdings empfehle ich dir dringend in der iad gleich noch den dhcp-server zu deaktivieren.(reine vorsichtsmaßnahme) Gerade bei der ersten configuration (fritzbox wählt sich nicht selbst ein) kann es dazu kommen,das sich der dhcp-server der iad und der fritzbox gegenseitig außer gefecht setzen und somit dein rechner keine vernünftige ip zugewiesen bekommt.(und somit weder inet noch sonstwas geht)


----------



## Tooker (19. November 2011)

*AW: Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*

Kann ich damit die IAD komplett ersetzen?
Übrigens scheint es jetzt irgendwie doch zu gehen. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher weil über WLAN kann ich immer noch nicht rein. Mein Desktop PC ist momentan über LAN an der IAD angeschlossen wie immer aber in MW3 hab ich plötzlich einen offenen NAT Type (was aber auch an einem Update liegen könnte) obwohl meine FB eigentlich gar nicht das Internet bereit stellt. Da steht nur irgendwas von Breitbandverbindung wo sonst immer Netzwerk 1 stand
Ich bin grad echt mit den Nerven am Ende und blicken tu ich grad gar nix mehr... also ich meld mich morgen oder übermorgen am besten nochmal wenn ich mir mal selber nen besseren Überblick über die momentane Situation gemacht habe.

€: danke Turrican werde das mit dem dhcp server mal versuchen. Bei pppoe ist schon ein Hacken.


----------



## Dexter74 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*

ist aber irgendwie wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. November 2011)

*AW: Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*



Dexter74 schrieb:


> ist aber irgendwie wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen


 Nicht wirklich.Das ist nur die ausführung seiner idee.
Pppoe-passthrough sorgt nur dafür,das sich jedes gerät im netzwerk auch selbst einwählen kann und mehr als einen laufenden dhcp-server sollte man eh nie im netzwerk haben.(ich bin ja eher ein verfechter des manuellen festlegens der rechner ip-einstellungen)


Tooker schrieb:


> €: danke Turrican werde das mit dem dhcp server mal versuchen. Bei pppoe ist schon ein Hacken.


Bei *PPPoe-Passthrough* in der IAD?


----------



## Dexter74 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*

ich meinte eher das bei der Konfiguration IAD -> Fritzbox, für die Arbeit die dann die 110€ teure Fritzbox macht auch ein einfacher WLAN Router für 30€ gereicht hätte.  Denn wenn sich die FB einwählt dürften die Telefone nicht funktionieren, da sie ja an der IAD davor hängen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. November 2011)

*AW: Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*



Dexter74 schrieb:


> Denn wenn sich die FB einwählt dürften die Telefone nicht funktionieren, da sie ja an der IAD davor hängen.


 Das ist doch der witz bzw. das nützliche an pppoe-passthrough.Durch diese funktion können sich *mehrere* geräte über *ein* modem in *eine* dsl-leitung mit *ein und den selben* einwahldaten einwählen.D.h. also,das die iad weiter eine inet-verbindung hat während sich die fritzbox einwählt bzw. ebenfalls eine aufgebaut hat.


----------



## Tooker (19. November 2011)

*AW: Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei *PPPoe-Passthrough* in der IAD?


 
Jo

Hab rumprobiert bis ich blau wurde aber nix hat geklappt also geht die FB jetzt wohl wieder zurück.
Wenn ich jetzt z.B. stattdessen eine FB7330 nehme - Kann ich die IAD dann ins Regal stellen und alles mit der FB steuern?
Das wäre quasi mein "großer Traum" ^^
Mit der IAD hab ich nur Probleme. z.B. kann ich kein QoS einstellen, was zu extremen Laggs in Spielen führt wenn jemand im Haushalt telefoniert, da das Telefonat den gesamten Upload für sich beansprucht, Port forwarding bringt irgendwie rein gar nix und reconnect per Batch Befehl klappt auch nicht. Letzteres ist zwar nicht wirklich wichtig da es sich nur um eine Spielerei handelt die ich kaum nutze, aber im Endeffekt sind das alles Probleme die ich bei 1&1 mit FB nicht hatte.
Natürlich würde ich auch gerne weniger Geld für einen guten Router ausgeben wollen wenn er meine IAD abschaffen könnte.


----------



## Dexter74 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*

irgendwie stehe ich grad auf dem Schlauch.  Die IAD soll sich einwählen damit er telefonieren kann und an die IAD kommt die Fritzbox die sich ebenfall einwählen soll?  Er hat doch nur einen ISP, damit ist das doch Sinnfrei und eine Doppeleinwahl kann u.U. zur temporären Sperrung des Anschlusses führen.


----------



## Tooker (19. November 2011)

*AW: Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*

Die IAD sollte nur das Telefon steuern, die FB das Internet. (Eben weil IAD sehr funktionsarm ist)
Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich 1 Router für alles. Aber Alice spielt da nicht ganz mit was das Telefon angeht.
Vielleicht geht es ja wenn ich einen Router mit VoIP Unterstützung habe. Werde mich da am Montag am besten mal bei AVM informieren.


----------



## Dexter74 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*

für Firewall etc. muss sich die FB aber nicht selbst einwählen, da kann sich die Verbindung der IAD übernehmen, dafür hätte aber wie weiter vorne geschrieben auch ein normaler Router ohne Modem gereicht.

Bei google findet man immer nur die Kombination IAD (als Modem und für die Telefone) + Fritzbox (als Router), so ist das wie gesagt eine recht teure Kombination. 

Müsstest also eher bei Alice anfragen ob an deinem Anschluss eine Fritzbox 7270 oder 7330 akzeptiert wird, wenn dein IAD ein NGN Gerät ist funktioniert nämlich gar kein anderes.

Edit: das komplette ersetzen Alicetechnik kannst du glaube vergessen

http://www.alice-community.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=4201


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. November 2011)

*AW: Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*



Tooker schrieb:


> Jo
> 
> Hab rumprobiert bis ich blau wurde aber nix hat geklappt also geht die FB jetzt wohl wieder zurück.


Du hast mit sicherheit noch nicht alles probiert.
Es kann auch sein,das dein rechner vom dhcp der fritzbox keine ip zugewiesen bekommen hat.Das müßtest du dann manuell festlegen,da sonst auch nix geht.


> Mit der IAD hab ich nur Probleme. z.B. kann ich kein QoS einstellen, was zu extremen Laggs in Spielen führt wenn jemand im Haushalt telefoniert, da das Telefonat den gesamten Upload für sich beansprucht,


Das kann die fritzbox aber auch nicht ändern.Auch bei der wird das telefonat den vorrang erhalten,wie bei jedem anderen router auch.
Allerding fällt mir gerade eine saubillige lösung ein,die du mal versuchen könntest.(ich gehe dabei davon aus,das dein rechner der einzige am inet ist) Da du ja schon pppoe-passthrough in der iad aktiviert hast,kannst du mal an deinem rechner eine wählverbindung einrichen.Dazu gehst du in das netzwerk- und freigabecenter->neue verbindung oder neues netzwerk einrichten->verbindung mit dem internet herstellen->ggf. "trotzdem neue verbindung einrichten"->Breitband (pppoe)->Verbindungsdaten eintragen.
Danachstellst du manuell die verbindung über die gerade eingerichtete her und versuchst mal mit einem spiel.(die manuelle wählverbindung sollte unter windows jetzt vorrang haben) Vieleicht stören die telefonate jetzt nicht mehr ganz so.


Dexter74 schrieb:


> irgendwie stehe ich grad auf dem Schlauch. Die IAD soll sich einwählen damit er telefonieren kann und an die IAD kommt die Fritzbox die sich ebenfall einwählen soll? Er hat doch nur einen ISP, damit ist das doch Sinnfrei und eine Doppeleinwahl kann u.U. zur temporären Sperrung des Anschlusses führen.


Das funzt aber so.Wie genau weiß ich jetzt auch nicht.Kann auch durchaus sein,das das modem sich einwählt und weitere geräte sich im modem "einwählen".Auf alle fälle kommst du so an der router-firewall vorbei.


----------



## Dexter74 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das funzt aber so.Wie genau weiß ich jetzt auch nicht.Kann auch durchaus sein,das das modem sich einwählt und weitere geräte sich im modem "einwählen".Auf alle fälle kommst du so an der router-firewall vorbei.


 
ist aber nicht für identischen Zugangsdaten bei beiden Geräten gedacht, da entweder die Doppeleinwahl generell beim ISP nicht erlaubt ist und die Zugangsdaten gesperrt werden oder man zahlt für die 2. Einwahl zusätzlich ordentlich Geld 

@ Tooker

Kann man bei Alice den Codec für die Telefonate nicht einstellen? 

*
*


----------



## Tooker (20. November 2011)

*AW: Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*

Nicht das ich wüsste. Die IAD Geräte bieten kaum Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.
Gestern hab ich meine FritzBox abgeschlossen und musste an meinem Desktop PC plötzlich eine neue Verbindung zum Internet aufbauen. Da stand dann "Breitband" statt "Netztwerk" und mein NAT Type in CoD MW3 war offen (vorher strikt).
Heut mach ich meinen Rechner wieder an, geht ne Weile weiter so dann Internet abbruch -> Rechner neustart -> wieder in "Netztwerk" -> NAT Type wieder Strikt
Mein REchner ist übrigens nicht der einzige im Internet. Hängen noch 2 Laptops und 1 Handy über WLAN dran.
Das wichtigste ist mir eigentlich das umgehen der Firewall der IAD, da ich dank dieser dauernd Probleme beim Zusammenspielen mit Kollegen habe.
Überlege mir gerade ernsthaft nicht einfach den Internetanbieter zu wechseln. KabelBW soll ja ganz gut sein und hab auch gehört da gibt es dank anderen Technik überhaupt keine Probleme was Ports angeht.
Dann kann ich die teure FB zurückschicken und der monatliche Preis wäre auch geringer.

Die AliceBox zu resetten hab ich noch nicht versucht. Wäre wohl auch noch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. November 2011)

*AW: Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*



Dexter74 schrieb:


> ist aber nicht für identischen Zugangsdaten bei beiden Geräten gedacht,


Ich denke eher,pppoe-passthrough war eine notlösung aus den frühen dsl-zeiten als router noch nicht so in mode waren.Eine dsl-leitung mit 2 oder mehr sätzen einwahldaten zu betreiben ist quatsch.Das macht nichtmal bei einer 16 mbit-leitung sinn zumal ein router auch noch ein paar nützliche features zum managen der verbindung bereit stellt.


> da entweder die Doppeleinwahl generell beim ISP nicht erlaubt ist und die Zugangsdaten gesperrt werden oder man zahlt für die 2. Einwahl zusätzlich ordentlich Geld


 Dem muß ich wiedersprechen.Soweit ich weiß sind z.b. bei der tkom bis zu 10 parallel-einwahlen erlaubt und alice lässt es auch problemlos zu.(ohne irgendwelche zusatzkosten) Und ich habe bei 1&1 auch keinerlei probleme damit wobei ich sagen muß,das ich momentan nicht anders kann.Mein momentan verwendeter w700v lässt sich ohne diese funktion nicht als externes modem betreiben. (und fungiert gleichzeitig noch als AP.Das routing macht ein bintec rs232b)


Tooker schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüsste. Die IAD Geräte bieten kaum Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.
> Gestern hab ich meine FritzBox abgeschlossen und musste an meinem Desktop PC plötzlich eine neue Verbindung zum Internet aufbauen. Da stand dann "Breitband" statt "Netztwerk" und mein NAT Type in CoD MW3 war offen (vorher strikt).
> Heut mach ich meinen Rechner wieder an, geht ne Weile weiter so dann Internet abbruch -> Rechner neustart -> wieder in "Netztwerk" -> NAT Type wieder Strikt


Hast du eigentlich den dhcp-server die IAD wieder aktiviert?




> Das wichtigste ist mir eigentlich das umgehen der Firewall der IAD, da ich dank dieser dauernd Probleme beim Zusammenspielen mit Kollegen habe.


Kannst du keine ports für deinen rechner frei geben?
Edit: Deine IAD kann portforwarding.Das kannst du dazu benutzen,die ports deiner spiele ins inet zu bekommen.Da dies aber ip-basierend ist,solltest du die ip deines rechners unter windows manuell festlegen.


----------



## Dexter74 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dem muß ich wiedersprechen.Soweit ich weiß sind z.b. bei der tkom bis zu 10 parallel-einwahlen erlaubt und alice lässt es auch problemlos zu.(ohne irgendwelche zusatzkosten) Und ich habe bei 1&1 auch keinerlei probleme damit wobei ich sagen muß,das ich momentan nicht anders kann.Mein momentan verwendeter w700v lässt sich ohne diese funktion nicht als externes modem betreiben. (und fungiert gleichzeitig noch als AP.Das routing macht ein bintec rs232b)



Dann möchte ich eine aktuelle Info dazu. Bei Arcor hatte bei einer Parallel-einwahlen die 2. Verbindung einen Minutentarif, das gleiche bei der Telekom und da musste man glaube sogar noch zusätzliche Mitbenutzer einrichten, was auch noch Geld kostete.

zu dein 1&1 habe ich was gefunden und das  wird bei den anderen ISP mit Sicherheit ähnlich gehandhabt

"Eine gleichzeitige, mehrfache Nutzung Ihrer Internetzugangskennung wird  als Mehrfacheinwahl bezeichnet und ist gemäß unseren Allgemeinen  Geschäftsbedingungen für 1&1 Internetzugänge nicht gestattet.

Ein Grund für diese Mehrfacheinwahl könnte eine unbeabsichtigte  Weitergabe Ihrer Zugangsdaten sein, wir bitten Sie daher Ihre  Zugangsdaten vor dem unberechtigten Zugriff durch Dritte zu schützen.

Sollten Zugangsdaten dennoch mehrfach gleichzeitig genutzt werden,  müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass es sich dabei um einen Verstoß gegen den  Punkt 6.5 der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen für 1&1  Internetzugänge handelt. In diesem Fall werden wir jede weitere,  mehrfache und gleichzeitige Nutzung Ihrer Internetzugangskennung, die  über die erste Einwahl hinausgeht, mit 1,2 ct/Min in Rechnung stellen.  Die Berechnung erfolgt dann immer für die komplette parallele Einwahl  und wird auf Ihrer Rechnung separat ausgewiesen werden."


----------



## Tooker (20. November 2011)

*AW: Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich den dhcp-server die IAD wieder aktiviert?


*
Hatte es an jetzt aber wieder ausgemacht. NAT Type ist immer noch Strikt.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kannst du keine ports für deinen rechner frei geben?
> Edit: Deine IAD kann portforwarding.Das kannst du dazu benutzen,die ports deiner spiele ins inet zu bekommen.Da dies aber ip-basierend ist,solltest du die ip deines rechners unter windows manuell festlegen.



Hab ich (richtig) eingestellt - Bringt nix. Also ich bin mir auch 1000% sicher das das Port Forwarding für die richtige IP eingestellt ist.


----------



## Dexter74 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*

hast du mal das probiert?

106: Internetverbindung eines anderen Routers mit FRITZ!Box nutzen | FRITZ!Box WLAN 3270 | AVM-FAQ


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. November 2011)

*AW: Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*



Tooker schrieb:


> *Hab ich (richtig) eingestellt - Bringt nix. Also ich bin mir auch 1000% sicher das das Port Forwarding für die richtige IP eingestellt ist.


 Kann durchaus so sein,aber was nützt dir es,wenn beim nächsten rechnerstart der dhcp deinem rechner eine andere ip gibt? Deshalb stelle ich die dann lieber fest in windows ein.(die sind bei uns im netzwerk schon generell unter windows manuell fest gelegt)


Dexter74 schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich eine aktuelle Info dazu.


Da ich das von gestern partou nicht wieder finden kann,gebe ich mich in diesem punkt vorläufig geschlagen...


> Bei Arcor hatte bei einer Parallel-einwahlen die 2. Verbindung einen Minutentarif, das gleiche bei der Telekom und da musste man glaube sogar noch zusätzliche Mitbenutzer einrichten, was auch noch Geld kostete.


Gegenfrage: Auf was bezog sich das? auf 2 leitungen oder eine leitung die du mit einem satz anmeldedaten gleichzeitig benutzt?(bei einer leitung auf dieser 2 mal angemeldet) Bei einer leitung kann ich mir das partou nicht vorstellen,da außer einer zusätzlich zugewiesenen wan-ip kein mehraufwand entsteht.(wenn überhaupt) Das das auffällt,wenn man auf 2 leitungen zeitgleich einen satz login-daten benutzt und das dann was kostet,ist mir schon klar.Allerdings benötigt man dann auch kein pppoe-passthrough.


----------



## Dexter74 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Fritz Box 3270 an Alice IAD4421 anschließen*

egal, wenn man sich mit den mit Zugangsdaten 2x einwählt und das ist bei keinem ohne Mehrkosten möglich/erlaubt, siehe meinen Beitrag oben das stammt von 1&1 HP


----------

